# Suche jemanden zum Werben - Server egal // spiele sehr aktiv



## Sumijoka (2. April 2015)

Hallöchen an alle,

 

ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann. Da mir ebenfalls noch einige Charaktere auch 100 fehlen würde ich mich freuen wenn man das vielleicht verbinden kann. Mir ist eigentlich egal auf welchem Server du spielen möchtest. Ich fange gerne mit dir dort neu an und natürlich leveln wir auch GEMEINSAM zusammen hoch. Denn von dem Erfahrungsboost sollte man schon gebrauch machen.

Auch was Horde oder Allianz betrifft bin ich sehr offen. Gerne auch neue Spieler die WoW noch nicht kennen. Gebe gerne Tipps und helfe euch so gut es geht weiter.

 

Ein Teamspeak 3 Server wäre für lustige level Stunden vorhanden.

 

Bei Interesse meldet Euch doch einfach bei mir.

 

E-Mail: Sumijoka@gmail.com

 

oder eben per PM/Kommentar hier

 

Grüße und schöne Ostern

Sumi


----------



## Sumijoka (5. April 2015)

immer noch aktiv 

 

Traut Euch mir zu schreiben.

 

Grüße und schöne Oster

Sumi


----------

